# Outsourcing finish work - Where to go?



## ScottD (Mar 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

I've lurked this site for a long time, but never posted anything. I recently started a small business when a co-worker asked if I could do her kitchen. I told her I could, but it wouldn't be a quick process, as I work out of a one car garage attached to a small house with 2 kids and wife. Space and time are limited for me.

To make a long story short, she wants the kitchen painted white, and I can't get a good finish spraying in my little garage, and its taking me way too long to try, since I can only do a couple pieces at a time. I've decided to outsource the painting, but don't really know where to turn.

Do I go to a custom cabinet shop or a professional painting service? The painting services I've found all advertise residential painting and refinishing, coming on site to do the work, so I'm not sure if they have a paint booth, or even delve into this type of work, and I feel kind of ridiculous going to a cabinet shop to do the painting…but at this point, I just want to get it done, but done right.

So, I was wondering if any of you outsource your finish work, and if so, what type of company you use, and what to look /look out for?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.

Finishing is always a pain, but part of the project. I know it's not what you want to hear, but I couldn't imagine letting someone else finish my work. Also unless you are making a good profit on the project, they're probably gouge you to just do the finishing. Just my opinion.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Monte is correct about the finish quality portraying the general workmanship.
Ain't no shortcut when it comes to the finish. It's either good or awful. No in between.
Don't scrimp on the finish whatever you decide.
Bill


----------



## FellingStudio (Oct 17, 2013)

Both big cabinet shops and professional painters are good places to look for finishing outsourcing. There are pro painters in my town that run a shop with a spray booth as well as the usual onsite work, so keep looking.

I have not yet outsourced finishing from my shop, but have considered it, and would definitely do it depending on the job. Your job sounds to me like the right situation.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

If I need to have a piece lacquered I found a local refinishing guy who loves to do it. I deliver the piece to him completely ready for finish so he does not have any of his usual prep work.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a friend that outsources all his finishes to a couple of finishing companies. They don't gouge him, but do charge accordingly, they have to make a living too. Because their business is finishing, the finishes are professional. They're not painters or re-finishers, they're finishing shops, that's all they do. 
I suggest looking for a finishing company. Might have to google a few different "wordings" to find one, or start calling cabinet shops until you can get a name or recommendation.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Contact stores in your area that sell finishing supplies - lacquer etc.

Ask them who they'd reccomend. They'll know who's busy. They're busy for a reason. Contact those companies and find out what you need to know re quality and price.

Whatever you do, don't skimp on the quality of the finish. Customers will never remember all the details that get us excited. They just want to run their hand up and down the project to feel for smoothness. So give them what they'd judge things by.

BTW - what city are you in.

Howard


----------



## ScottD (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I really appreciate it. I'm in Jacksonville Fl, if anyone has any suggestions for a finisher!


----------

